# Green Army Man



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet, if so please ignore. I was zipping through DIGG.com and saw this. This is just too cool!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, that's really a person? Wish I knew how it was done.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It says: _he sewed it out of green tarp, color matched it at home depot, and then painted everything, including himself green. 
_
Now, if there was a way he could be standing on green cardboard base or something, it would be too much! LOL!


Here's another picture:


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! That man can sew! That's hot!
That is a fantastic costume. Pretty brave covering his face in Home Depot paint!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

That's unbelievable. I bet it's unbelievably hot in the costume too!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, I bet it took a while to get all that paint off. Amazing costume.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, his wife should have dressed up as a giant magnifying glass.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Terra said:


> You know, his wife should have dressed up as a giant magnifying glass.



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!  Good to know that after being in their relationship awhile, he could still "melt" for her.
________
drug tests


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

That's cool....

or the wife could have been an M-80


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> That's cool....
> 
> or the wife could have been an M-80


LOL! Boys...

<_Terra shakes head and chuckles_>


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Holy Cow!! That is just amazing!! WOW!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That is an amazing costume! Very original! I wonder how long it took to unpaint.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i saw a guy who did simular but he wore his camoflage clothes . then he drew a piece the size of the stand and cut it down the middle and glued 1/2 to each shoe. he had to walk different but when he stood he would place his feet close enough together where it gave the stand appearance. he took second or third place in the costume contest. 
this one is way to cool. took a lot of work and thought to do. i bet you are right, it's probably way hot in there. thanks for sharing that photo


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone else tried this. 

I think it would be a cool costume! 

Ive seen the Disney costumes the actors wear in the parade, but cant find any other phots of people doing this them self.

Any ideas other than a tarp?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, very cool, or hot, depending on your perspective


----------



## mgs5053 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok... I've decided to do this for my Halloween costume, hence why I am preparing now. I already have plenty of those damn green tarps in my basement, and (combined with my mother) have plenty of sewing talent. The only problem I am finding myself running into is this whole paint deal. It says he matched it at Home Depot with the color which I understand fine... but is this really safe? Do they have the ability to match some sort of paint at home depot that is supposedly safe to be painted on skin without cracking or such?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Marcus


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a great question! Here's what I think would be the safest bet. Either try to mix up makeup that matches it or take white makeup and mix in some of the paint. I paint rooms all the time and have paint on my hands for hours and no damage so I'm thinking it could be safe.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay got some work done on my costume. Here are some test photos with out myself being painted. 

what do you think? any suggestions?

Does anyone else have photos of theirs?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That looks so sweet! LOL! You are going to be a hit


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Indeva,

What did you use for the paint? And how did you do this? It looks great!

Whispers


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

"Bear" high gloss, deep base
from home depot. I had a BDU (battle dress uniform) that I got from the surplus store and I simply painted it with a bunch of coats. The paint doesn't come off, you can scratch it pretty hard and nothing. So I can sit down and stuff and not worry about it coming off.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks!

Where did you get or what did you use for the helmet and the gun??


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

I got the helmet at the surplus store also. It was a "steel pot" helmet from WWII/Vietnam cost me about $20. 

The rifle on the other hand was harder to find. I got a training/drill fake wood rifle off of craigslist.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Heres the paint I used and a few pics of my foot board. My feet will not be attached to it but Ill simply stand on.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That is awesome, really.

Great job.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Your costume really is fantastic. I hope you don't overheat inside your latex jacket. Those cheaters at Disney have ventilation slits hidden along the sides and I thought I heard a fan noise coming from his utility belt...although it was 95 degrees outside.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you do a paint color match or just pick one out? I am giving this costume a shot too but the paint color I am using is much darker. I think it looks good but I can't decide after looking at yours. I will try to post a picture on here later.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Now - what about the "Cowboys and Indians" toys!?! The possibilities are _plastically_ endless!! Bravo and watch out for ant hills and magnifying glasses!


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sure it will be warm. Really there will be no air flow but like you said I will be wearin it at night and I don't plan on running around dancing. 

As far as the color I would have liked to do something alot darker, closer to what the toys were. I started my search for a material I could sew together a uniform with kinda like the first post did with the tarps. I found green vinyl pretty cheap so I I color matched the home depot paint to the vinyl. I ended up not using the vinyl cause I can't sew and I had already started paint.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

wow, I just tried my whole costume on for the first time and it is HOT. That latex paint job does not all any sort of air flow at all! Hoping for a cold front down here in Houston!


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Ya I'm hoping for a cool night also. 

Do you have any pics of your costume?

What's your plan for hands and head? You going the home depot paint route? Are you going to use painted gloves or paint your hands? I haven't decided on any of that yet.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Any pic of peoples costumes?


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry, i thought i put my pictures on already. None of me wearing it yet though. 



















Like I said, its a bit darker than yours is Indeva, but I think it will look good. And I am planning on just using that latex paint to do my face and hands. Its only a couple hours, whats the worst that could happen? lol


----------



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

indeva said:


> Anyone else tried this.
> 
> I think it would be a cool costume!
> 
> ...


I was going to mention the disney guys too. Also, maybe you can go to an army surplus store and get a uniform, then just paint it all an even color?


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

indeva said:


> Okay got some work done on my costume. Here are some test photos with out myself being painted.
> 
> what do you think? any suggestions?
> 
> Does anyone else have photos of theirs?


Ya mine is a little more neon color, I wish I would have done a darker green. Owell.

Yours looks great! I really like the color. Post some photos when you try it on!

I cant find a face paint or body paint close to the color I need. I got a few shades of green and some white to see if I can blend it to the right color but I was also thinkg of just doing the latex paint. 

Im cautious of the face and around the eyes. Ill throw it on my neck arms and hands but the face?


----------



## cn356 (Oct 8, 2009)

I found this thread a few weeks ago and thought this would be a cool costume to try for myself. I'm very impressed with the other green army man costumes I've seen here and in other threads. I'm pretty happy with the way mine turned out and I even won most creative at the party I went to!


----------

